# Trailer spring mounting ?



## Timbo89 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi ive recently traded a polaris 500 scrambler for i guess it would be a 1447 (14' long 47" bottom width). The trailer needs some work like taking off the metal guide poles they welded to the galvenized and is now pulling off due to the weight. Thats another time, my main question is that it has these types of leaf springs https://www.sdtrucksprings.com/trailer-leaf-springs . the rear mount has bent backwards on one side and the front mount has bent back on the other side. Ive searched all over google and the spring sites to see the proper way to set the springs up to ride good. Ill snag sone pictures tomorrow when i get off work to show what im talking about. If anyone has insight on how these are mounted correctly or pictures it would be awesome.

Edit: I checked the link and it didnt keep the spring up i have. its the EL (LOOP)


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 28, 2013)

Welcome to the site.
Pictures of your trailer will help us see what's going on. Your probably going to have to remove all the old mountings and weld on new. Welding galvanized steel can be hazardous as it puts off toxic fumes.


----------



## Timbo89 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes I've watched some stuff on it and it puts off a lot of fumes. I have a lincoln 175 with 75/25 mix. I would like to avoid welding to it but if I have to I will. I found some new hangers if I can not get them fixed. 

I will post pictures tonight when I get home.


----------



## Timbo89 (Sep 29, 2013)

It says my pictures are too wide. I used my galaxy s3 and uploaded to photobucket. Ill have to figure out a way to upload them


----------



## Timbo89 (Sep 29, 2013)

https://s817.photobucket.com/user/tim5161/media/20130929_075519_zps30784e75.jpg.html


----------



## Timbo89 (Sep 29, 2013)

https://s817.photobucket.com/user/tim5161/media/20130929_075510_zps3c513de5.jpg.html


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm guessing bolting the spring mounts on was their way of not welding on galvanized steel. Is the front mount bolted on too?
It looks like the spring mount and fender are held on by the same hardware?


----------



## Timbo89 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes I believe the fender is hold on by the same hardware. I'm going to stop by tractor supply tonight and see what they have so I can go fishing sunday morning on my bday. Me and the wife are going cat fishing


----------



## thudpucker (Sep 30, 2013)

What part of the Country are you in? Maybe somebody is close enough to help!


----------



## Timbo89 (Sep 30, 2013)

Auburndale FL more then welcome to come over and check it out and help.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 30, 2013)

If you replace everything with the same it will be done quickly and you will retain an adjustable axle. You could weld on the new mounts, you will lose the adjustable axle but it will be stronger. Just vent the toxic fumes away from you.


----------



## thudpucker (Sep 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330834#p330834 said:


> Timbo89 » Today, 10:53[/url]"]Auburndale FL more then welcome to come over and check it out and help.


Holy Cow! You have all the Water in the U.S. all around your house.

It'd take too long to tell you, but you can replace, repair and fix all that by Buying a few brand new fasteners and twist the old ones off.
You have to be a mechanic though.


----------



## Timbo89 (Sep 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330874#p330874 said:


> thudpucker » 30 Sep 2013, 17:02[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330834#p330834 said:
> ...




Not sure if you are serious about being a mechanic or if its a joke around the forum. Take a look through the photobucket account. It would take too long to explain. 

Main question was if anyone had a idea of how its set ip like free play on the end where the bishing rides


----------



## thudpucker (Sep 30, 2013)

The Leading end of the springs are attached to the Round bolts.
The trailing end sometimes rubs on the Frame, or a Rubbing block.

Put the leading edge of the springs down a ways from the frame. At least four inches.

As you saw in your looking up stuff, that the springs come in several forms of Rear seating.
That bottom Leaf can be changed out to get what you want.

If I was good at PAINT I'd draw what you want.


----------



## thudpucker (Sep 30, 2013)

Spring hangers on my 14' Jon trailer.


----------



## Timbo89 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the pics but not the same as i have. Im aware of setting up leaf springs with double eye springs. Ive custom built 2 trucks from 2wd to 4wd and had no problems with either what so ever. Im going to just get them back straight and take it out this sunday after that ill pull the boat off and order this kit https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Suspension/Redline/APS1.html and get new springs. Im not going to mess with trying to mess with something i dont know a whole lot about and go with what i know what to set it up as. 

Thanks for the information.


----------



## thudpucker (Sep 30, 2013)

That looks great, and low Bucks too. Thanks for the hint.


----------

